# Started my first loft!



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

I just started my first loft. Not much yet but! It will be 8'x14' with about a 40" office. Just trying to get it ready for some yb at the first of the year.
Jack
View attachment 14236


View attachment 14237


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

A 40" (inch?) office? LOL Kinda small isn't it?


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

If you have seen my office skills I think 40" may be to big. LOL My 2nd loft will have more room for these activitys! Have to start somewhere.
Jack


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Action said:


> If you have seen my office skills I think 40" may be to big. LOL My 2nd loft will have more room for these activitys! Have to start somewhere.
> Jack


LOL Oh, OK. Well, that's 40" more than I have for an office. lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

its hard to envision it just yet lol cant wait to see the rest 

p.s. nice looking dog


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Action said:


> If you have seen my office skills I think 40" may be to big. LOL My 2nd loft will have more room for these activitys! Have to start somewhere.
> Jack


Too much! LOL!!!


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

what breed are you getting


----------



## bob1957ja (Oct 9, 2009)

please keep us updated with pictures as you go , some of us live vicariously


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bob1957ja said:


> please keep us updated with pictures as you go , some of us live vicariously


LOL. Isn't that the truth? LOL.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nothing new*



piegonsrock said:


> what breed are you getting


FAST!-I hope LOL


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nothing new*



bob1957ja said:


> please keep us updated with pictures as you go , some of us live vicariously


I will post pics as they come. Been to busy to work on it for now. I have pounded nails for 35 yrs so when i get time it will go up. With pics.
Jack


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I love the dog!!! min


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

*loft*

what are all the white pipes for in the back ground?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

lookin' good bud bet itz gonna be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*slow going!*

Not much time or money but did manage to get a little done today. so far about 3 hrs and $200.
This is my first loft so we will see how it turns out.
Jack

View attachment 14392


View attachment 14393


View attachment 14394


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking good! Keep at it!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*A little more!*

I got a little more done today. It will be done intime for the YB's.
Jack


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Reidar (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice loft and cool combination solid wood and grate floor. question for you on the siding, is it hardi panal or t1-11? Thanks and looking forward to more pics as you progress, Reidar


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

So Far So Good.
Keep us posted Jack


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, it's getting there - how's the office coming along?


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*office*

The office is small just like I like it LOL

The siding is from Home Depot Not sure what it is called. It is a t 111 look a like. More of an OSB type siding. Seems to be good.
Jack


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*A little more*

A little more done. Should have it ready for the ybs.
Jack
View attachment 14712


View attachment 14713


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I like that the way you did the vents on the roofing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good! Are you putting vents at the bottom?


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

A good friend of mine built my racing and breeding lofts...he built the racing one first and was pretty much drunk the whole time while it was going up, he got it done mostly by himself in about 10 days or so......now when he built the breeding loft he didnt drink hardly at all...6 weeks later i a very hard time getting him to come back to put on the finishing touches.... anyway just thought i would share that with ya, not quite sure why


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Airbaby said:


> A good friend of mine built my racing and breeding lofts...he built the racing one first and was pretty much drunk the whole time while it was going up, he got it done mostly by himself in about 10 days or so......now when he built the breeding loft he didnt drink hardly at all...6 weeks later i a very hard time getting him to come back to put on the finishing touches.... anyway just thought i would share that with ya, not quite sure why


If you want him to get back for the finishing touches, buy him a couple of 6 packs. He'll come! LOL.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Expanded metal*



Jay3 said:


> Looks good! Are you putting vents at the bottom?
> 
> Yes it has expanded metal 12" wide under the perches.
> Jack


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Update!*

Inside almost finished. Just a few more perches to finish. Just about ready for birds
Jack
View attachment 14855


View attachment 14856


View attachment 14857


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Its looking very nice, I wish mine was finished!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks great! "Dibbs on a window seat!!"


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Action: really looks wonderful but I would talk to some pigeon people about venelation especially the roof kind spinning around with warm air---This type of small fan has really improved my loft--but my pigeons are not racers but racing people can help you but overall beautiful work and just a suggestion you might want to lower the inside ceiling a bit so you can grab your birds with ease and not have them fly around and think they can pull one off on you--I would put them in grabbing distance---but talk to other racers see what they say---Just BEAUTIFUL.....c.hert


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Vents*

As for vents I have expanded metal in the floor and the roof is vented with holes (1 3/8) drilled 12" oc in the ceiling at the front and back.Don't want to move to much air so I will see how that works and go from there. As for the ceiling it is 6' at the back and about 6' 10" at the front.That is why I recessed the lights so I don't bonk my head-Although it is kind of hard-LOL. I am 6'1" so i can touch the ceiling pretty easy. Thanks for all the ideas.
Jack


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Sure sounds wonderful to me....c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

That is one nice loft. Keep up the good work and have fun doing it. Can you tell me what are the two things pluged into the out lets in your last picture? I can't quite make out what they are. Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It really looks great. Well done!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Timers!*

Those are just timers for the lights. I switched the plugs so I can use timers or just the switch to turn the lights on.
Jack


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Jack for getting back so soon. Keep up the good work.


----------



## idoveyou (Nov 30, 2009)

I just wish I could get some non snowy weather to do the same! LUCKY!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

it looks great and you did a wonderful job , all I can say now is enjoy it whiles its still clean lol Im sure your birds will love it


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Great job


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickey (Feb 10, 2010)

wow this is a resort


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Aviairy!*

Finished the aviairy today. Ready for YB's tomorrow. Can't wait.
Jack
View attachment 15039


View attachment 15040


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, Looks Great!!
Now, where did you put the office? Is that it inside the door on the right?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We want to see the birds in there. Looks great!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Tomorrow!*

Pics of birds tomorrow! Yea the office is just in side the door ( LOL ) Small.Made just for me! Will hold feed and the clock.
Jack


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Man that's awesome! That thing is on stilts! Can't wait to see the birds in there.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Pictures of the birds, hurry up Jack....


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

wow thats totally looking awesome you did a great job  next thing you know you will be building a second one as a seperate breeding loft and lol


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great Jack, nice work. You can always tell a good carpenter by the small scrap pile, no waste. Awesome job!! Randy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that looks like a great place to fly pigeons... nice open country side! oh the loft is two thumbs up too!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It does look like a good place to fly birds. I was thinking that too.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*1st birds/new loft*

Here are my first babies in my 1st loft-Yea a new loft is already in the plans.
Not the best pics but here you go!
Jack
View attachment 15050


View attachment 15051


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Thumbs up Jack, I will post picts of mine in a few days, feels good dont it


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking little BB's! They look like they don't know what to do with all the space! Love the white flighted one! Where did you get them?


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Gifted!*

The breeders were all given to me and these are the first young I raised-First ever. I was given some very nice breeders.
Thanks Jack


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh they are pretty. I like the white flights too. They look like "Now where are we, and what are we supposed to do?" Good job! Congrats on your first babies! You must be very proud!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Next*



Wingsonfire said:


> Thumbs up Jack, I will post picts of mine in a few days, feels good dont it


I am holding you to that! LOL
Jack


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree, they look like "what are we supposed to do?" xDDD.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Action said:


> The breeders were all given to me and these are the first young I raised-First ever. I was given some very nice breeders.
> Thanks Jack


That's awesome! Good luck with them Jack!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Action said:


> Here are my first babies in my 1st loft-Yea a new loft is already in the plans.
> Not the best pics but here you go!
> Jack
> View attachment 15050
> ...


they sure look happy and in awe of all their room to spread their wings, like ooooooo ahhhhh ohhhhhh


----------

